# je batifolerais volontiers avec elle



## guillaumedemanzac

"elle est superbe, je batifolerais bien volontiers avec elle"
This was sent by my son who tries to teach me up-to-date Paris argot to replace my 1960s slang.
This was part of a description of the word "canon" = a canon of beauty e.g. Helen of Troy or Cleopatra - meaning an exemplary model of what the word beauty represents.
I imagine it means *I would willingly bunk up with her *(more 1960s slang!) - but what a beautiful word! How can I say it more elegantly/in a more refined way than *I'd love to knock her up/off* or *I'd like to give her a quick one.* *I wouldn't mind shacking up with her.*
All my examples are very coarse/vulgar so what does that say? 
*I'd love to wake up next to her.*   Possibly??
Any more refined examples, please! and is it common/frequently used??  *batifoler avec qu'qu'n*


----------



## petit1

This is not "argot".
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/batifoler


----------



## Kajeetah

Your son might be teasing you, because "batifoler" isn't up-to-date Paris argot! Or it's one of those old words that have become fashionable again.


----------



## janpol

batifoler" est attesté en français depuis la 1ère moitié du 16è siècle.
Je lui ferais bien volontiers la cour. (ancien)
Je lui ferais volontiers deux doigts de cour.


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

Oui mais le sens que vous m'envoyez est plutôt flirter/badiner - to flirt/to tease which are *nice* words. This is more recent language and I think goes much further than casual flirting: full context here: (which is strongly sexual in my understanding of the sentence)

Voilà une expression argotique dont les éléments de l'origine, quelle qu'elle soit, ne sont pas vraiment récents.

Certains,  considérant qu'il y a inévitablement une connotation sexuelle à une  telle appréciation de l'apparence de quelqu'un (« il / elle est superbe,  je batifolerais bien volontiers avec lui / elle dans la grange d'à  côté »), feront peut-être le rapprochement avec « tirer un coup »,  pensant à un canon bien particulier. Mais ce serait avoir des pensées  inutilement salaces, car il n'en est rien.

The Shakespearean equivalent would be to *tumble *(with?)


----------



## Kajeetah

Pour moi "batifoler" ne veut pas dire flirter ou badiner, c'est plutôt peloter ou faire une partie de jambes en l'air.


----------



## Moon Palace

How about _I'd be willing to dally with her_ then? (but I agree with former posters saying that _batifoler_ is not argotic and does not have sexual connotations).


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

janpol said:


> batifoler" est attesté en français depuis la 1ère moitié du è siècle.
> Je lui ferais bien volontiers la cour. (ancien)
> Je lui ferais volontiers deux doigts de cour.



thanks but "è siècle"  =     "n"-ième siecle? and presumably the *deux doigts de cour* is vulgar for "give her a quick feel"


----------



## Kajeetah

"batifoler" peut ne pas avoir de connotation sexuelles, mais dans ce contexte-là, si!


----------



## Kajeetah

guillaumedemanzac said:


> thanks but "è siècle"  =     "n"-ième siecle? and presumably the *deux doigts de cour* is vulgar for "give her a quick feel"



As for "deux doigts de cour", it's up to you to read it as "a quick feel" I think there are two levels of reading.


----------



## Moon Palace

Kajeetah said:


> "batifoler" peut ne pas avoir de connotation sexuelles, mais dans ce contexte-là, si!


Oui, mais ce n'est pas le verbe qui apporte la connotation, c'est le contexte.


----------



## Kajeetah

Mais qu'est un mot sans contexte, en particulier sur WR? 

"elle est superbe, je batifolerais bien volontiers avec elle" 
Il y a peu de chances que ça veuille dire "j'aimerais bien jouer à cache-cache avec elle en rigolant"


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

Moon Palace said:


> How about _I'd be willing to dally with her_ then? (but I agree with former posters saying that _batifoler_ is not argotic and does not have sexual connotations).


Yes that "dally" is also Shakespearean and euphemistic - I would say *tumble* and *dally* both _imply_* jambes en l'air* or (more Shakespeare) "The beast with two backs" or Hamlet's "Let's speak of country matters." - some actors stress the first syllable of _count_ry (if the queen is not in the audience).


----------



## YvDa

From WordReference it seems that the proper transmation is to frolic. It has the same meanings as in French and allows the same innuendos. (Depending on context, ranging from a simple walk to sex).


----------



## Moon Palace

I had also considered _frolic_, but decided against it after checking the definition on the OED.


----------



## Kajeetah

Excellent!

What about this definition?

 "Frolicking in a modern context is generally associated with such actions  as skipping, dancing happy, and meandering through fields full of  butterflies. 
While frolicking seems an innocent action in this context in others it  is often *another word for "sex," often used in cases involving  teenagers.*"

source:
http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_is_frolicking


----------



## janpol

Il y a peu de chances que ça veuille dire "j'aimerais bien jouer à cache-cache avec elle en rigolant" (Kajeetah)
... ou discuter du dépassement transcendantal chez Kant...
Qu'un batifolage bien conduit se situe sur le chemin qui mène logiquement à la partie de jambes en l'air, on ne peut guère en douter mais je ne crois pas que ce mot signifie que le but est déjà atteint.


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

Again, context is essential because the phrase *a quick frolic in the hay* is a euphemism for a lot of quick movement and fun going on in the barn/in the hay.
Normally of course *lambs froli**c in the fields in the springtime* - very nice and a pretty picture.
Actually BNC gives a lot of good examples of the normal use _in context_ of "frolic" and Moon Palace is right - 90% are summer frolics, happy frolic, a frolic playing in the waves or the fields, a harmless frolic - but the sexual ones (10%) are all using the word euphemistically: "frolic" leading to adultery, sex frolic, sinful love frolic, frolic in bed/in the hay.


----------



## Kajeetah

C'est vrai, c'est pourquoi "frolic" convient bien.
Je citerai juste un des sens donnés à "batifoler" par le Larousse: "se permettre des libertés avec une femme"
On n'est pas encore à la partie de jambes en l'air, mais la connotation sexuelle est bien là.


----------



## Raffa.English

Kajeetah said:


> Excellent!
> 
> What about this definition?
> 
> "Frolicking in a modern context is generally associated with such actions  as skipping, dancing happy, and meandering through fields full of  butterflies.
> While frolicking seems an innocent action in this context in others it  is often *another word for "sex," often used in cases involving  teenagers.*"



I agree. My Robert & Collins Senior gives "frolic = batifoler" as one of the possible meanings; it may or may not be sexual.


----------



## janpol

Dico Hachette 1991 : batifoler à la manière des... enfants !!!
Ya plus d'jeunesse !
folâtrer, s'ébattre me semblent être des synonymes intéressants

... Tu fuis comme faon qui tremble,
Au moins souffre que ma main
S'ébatte un peu dans ton sein
Ou plus bas si bon te semble.
(Ronsard "Quand au temple"
... retour à la case départ : les deux doigts de cour...


----------



## Wozzeck

Kajeetah said:


> C'est vrai, c'est pourquoi "frolic" convient bien.
> Je citerai juste un des sens donnés à "batifoler" par le Larousse: "se permettre des libertés avec une femme"
> On n'est pas encore à la partie de jambes en l'air, mais la connotation sexuelle est bien là.




   Au delà de l'historique, disons qu'en France dans le language parlé actuel, je dirais que "batifoler" est majoritairement compris comme un passage à l'acte possible et probable, dans certains contextes, y compris pour des amants, batifoler peut très bien être utlisé pour dire basiquement "gambader", mais lorsqu'il est utlisé dans le sens "flirter", la connation sexuelle me parait claire. 

  Disons qu'on appliquera le terme à des amants, pas à des gens mariés, souvent par "légère" moquerie car le terme a un charme suranné (ce n'est pas non plus très méchant), ou par auto dérision (je vais batifoler avec ma dulcinée), mais on est au-delà de la simple cour.

Après en littérature contemporaine je ne sais pas trop... 

 Il faut prendre en compte l'évolution des moeurs. Il y a quelques années encore entre le flirt et le passage à l'acte, il y avait tout un programme, et ça devait passer par la case mariage. Aujourd'hui inutile de dire qu'on n'en est plus là.

     Après le flirt, il y a une longue période où les gens deviennent des amants et où on passe à l'acte, le mariage vient après, d'où le fait que pour beaucoup de gens "batifoler" appliqué à des amants intègre le passage à l'acte.

 Le dictionnaire wordreference est d'ailleurs symptomatique :

Batifoler est traduit comme "flirter"

et en dessous on a exemple :

"Les amoureux profitent de l'été pour batifoler".

   Sauf qu'au 21 ème siècle quand on emploie le terme amoureux, c'est que l'on a passé le stade du flirt, et à notre époque 2 amoureux qui batifolent, en général ils s'envoient "possiblement" en l'air... ce qui n'était pas forcément le cas, ou du moins c'était interdit, 2 siècles auparavant.

  C'est vrai que dans l'absolue on peut très bien interpréter la phrase comme "gambader", mais dans l'esprit des gens aujourd'hui il sera intégré au minimum un passage à l'acte possible.. en bref aujourd'hui "batifoler" c'est au delà de "flirter", c'est le terme réservé aux amoureux.

 Donc je pense que le Larousse devrait se mettre à jour...


----------



## Itisi

guillaumedemanzac said:


> Normally of course *lambs froli**c in the fields in the springtime*



Et les agneaux batifolent dans les prés !  C'est l'équivalent exact.


----------



## Moon Palace

Il faudrait savoir ce qu'on recherche... et veiller à ne pas mélanger les définitions: 
_batifoler = frolic_


> Folâtrer, gambader, s'ébattre avec joie comme un enfant (TLF)
> play or move about in a cheerful and lively way:_Edward *frolicked on* the sand (OED)_


_
batifoler = dally
_


> _Batifoler avec une fille, une femme._ Prendre avec elle certaines privautés. Synon. _badiner, lutiner_  (TLF)
> (*dally with*) have a casual romantic or sexual liaison with:_he should stop dallying with film stars (OED)_


Soit on dit que _batifoler _ici n'a rien de sexuel ou de romantique, et alors oui, on peut imaginer _frolic, _soit on dit ce que tout le monde disait depuis le début, à savoir que le contexte incite à penser que le batifolage en question doit mener à une relation sexuelle, et alors ce ne peut être _frolic. _(enfin, selon moi, car je préfère faire confiance à Oxford plutôt qu'à Wiki en matière de linguistique).


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

Kajeetah said:


> C'est vrai, c'est pourquoi "frolic" convient bien.
> Je citerai juste un des sens donnés à "batifoler" par le Larousse: "se permettre des libertés avec une femme"
> On n'est pas encore à la partie de jambes en l'air, mais la connotation sexuelle est bien là.



OK, thanks very much to all. Some good references and now I have a much clearer idea of the connotations of "batifoler" - my Larousse doesn't have it but my old Hachette says it comes from batti folle (Italian) meaning *boulevard où on s'amuse. *And thinking of someone frolicking in the barn while discussing* Kant's Metaphysics of Morals *has amused me muchly.


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

Frolicking (written f****cking) in the sexual sense might appeal to teenagers because it imitates but avoids (euphemism) using the vulgar/rude f*cking word.
*I wouldn't mind frolicking with her in the hay-barn over there.*
I still prefer *batifoler* and it sounds so nice.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

I get the impression that he's talking about having sex with her, but in an intentionally euphemisitic way. He's saying "I'd love to get it on with her", "I'd love to play hide-the-salami with her", but "tongue-in-cheekily" (!). (The expression "I'd love to..." conveys "_volontiers_", I'd say.) A while ago, one might have said, "I'd love to give her a roll in the hay", or even a bit longer ago (in GB EN, anyway), "...have a bit of 'how's your father'/...have a bit of slap-and-tickle with her/roger her." [But I'm a US EN spkr.) We also talk of "giving her the pork sword (US)/beef bayonet (GB)". I believe that in Aus EN, one might say, "I'd be up her like a drainpipe.", for that matter. At any rate, I'm sure he's not talking about having a cup of coffee with her, or of reciting poetry to her by moonlight...


----------



## timpeac

I think ain't's interpretation is too strong, too. I like "frolic" - it allows for an innocent or a less-innocent interpretation as you wish.


----------



## Nicomon

[...]

As for _batifoler_, I also think that the initial context is the second definition given by Moon Palace (#25).   But just as the verb _batifoler_ can be used for both meanings, it seems to me that _frolic _is the closest equivalent if we want to translate a verb with a verb rather than a phrase.  Given the definition found on this page : 





> .Play about with someone in a flirtatious or sexual way: _he denied allegations that he *frolicked with* a secretary_


   And while I agree that_ I'd love to _can convey _volontiers_, I have a personal preference for the understatement (litote)  _ I wouldn't mind_.

*Edit : * I just read timpeac's post.  We're in agreement about an English equivalent of _batifoler. _


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

In his OP, guillaume... said he got the impression that his son was indeed expressing a desire to know the young lady in the Biblical sense. So if he's looking for a "lighter" way to say this, what about "_J'aimerais bien faire sa connaissance_" [pehaps in speaking, he might even accentuate the first syllable of "_connaissance_"]? But note, guillaume..., that "to knock off" ("boff" or "bonk") and "to knock up" are not synonymous. "To knock up" in GB means "to wake someone up" (as by knocking on their door, although this might be outdated now), but in the US, it means "to impregnate"; "to put (a woman) in the club" is, I think, a coy reference to this in the Sceptered Isle. 

Edit; I just wanted to run through the posts to see if anyone had suggested "_Je conterais volontiers fleurette à elle._" for the original. "I'd love to have a friendly chat with her." is ambiguous enough to be interpreted naughtily by those whose minds run in that direction (ahem..), or innocently by others.


----------



## timpeac

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> In his OP, guillaume... said he got the impression that his son was indeed expressing a desire to know the young lady in the Biblical sense.


Indeed - which is why suggestions such as "We also talk of "giving her the pork sword (US)/beef bayonet (GB)". I believe that in Aus EN, one might say, "I'd be up her like a drainpipe."" were so inappropriate. Not exactly the "more refined examples" that the OP asked for...


----------

